# KL's Popularity Poll [38]: Hinata



## Immortal (Jan 28, 2013)

​
Thirty-eighth poll, . Vote on 1-10 based on how much you like the character including plot relevance, jutsu, design etc. Voting 1 or 10 to change the average is frowned upon and only votes in the poll will count. This poll will be closed a week from now.

Check out what polls are up and what previous characters scored .

Previous character .

This poll will be open for the next 7 days.


----------



## Sete (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I'm a fan so...I wont feed ppl bullshit 10/10
And she is being awesome these last chaps.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 28, 2013)

I like her.She is one of my favorite character.9/10.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jan 28, 2013)

As a fan what can I give her 10+/10


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jan 28, 2013)

Love her. 10/10.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10

Love her redesign, she's my favorite female of the series. Ino's moving up there now that she's doing a lot in the war, but Hinata is still my favorite female.


----------



## Arisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Fan here, so of course 10/10 :ho


----------



## Rosi (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, she is not my favorite female in the series, but she is certainly better than most of them and clearly stands out. I love that Kishi gave her some huge character development as of late, she needed that. Otherwise her obsession with Naruto would have become completely stale.

I like her a lot, 9/10.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 28, 2013)

Her character growth alone makes me give her 10/10.

She turned from a girl who couldn't even talk and fight for her sake to a young woman who can save her loved one several times and stand against villains above her level.

That's some real cool shit there.


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10, easily tied with my favorite character in the series.


----------



## Utah Jak (Jan 28, 2013)

She's definitely one of my favorite characters and has been awesome every time she shows up. Hinata's actions in the War Arc have been really impactful. That being said, there were long stretches in the early Shippuden era where she just didn't show up. So...

9/10


----------



## Dominus (Jan 28, 2013)

*1 / 10* 


Why isn't there a zero on the poll ? 


She should have died during the Invasion of Pain Arc.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 28, 2013)

Dropped this manga eons ago. 

But I always thought Hinata was a great character.

8/10


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 28, 2013)

I like Hinata well enough, and she's one of the few secondary character and/or females who has had any development. I actually like her design (more than can be said for most characters). Her personality was cute but frustrating at first, though she really grew out of it well. Her jutsu/powers are boring, but that isn't that big a deal to me because I it's not like she's meant to have a big arsenal.

My only real problem with her is that pretty much all[ of her development revolves around Naruto and I get tired of these females who only try to grow up because of the men around them. Unfortunately, that's a very big problem.

Edit: Ugh. Just realized that even though she was awesome for bitch-slapping Naruto, it was her fault we got the lovebird and all those stupid speeches.  That knocks her down to maybe a 7.


----------



## Amaterasu80 (Jan 28, 2013)

Im a big Hinata fan, she has had a lot of good meaningful development and panel time. I also a big fan of the Hyuuga fighting style, so I always liked her fights.

8/10 for me ^^ (only because she isnt my favourite character)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10 for Hinata !

She's useful
She's beautiful
She's resourceful
She supports Naruto since day 1.
Dem Byakugan
Dem Hyuugas
Dem Jyuken
Neji's cousin.
Oh yeah and Nana Mizuki.

too bad you can't give more than 10.


----------



## Saphira (Jan 28, 2013)

6/10

I don't dislike her, but I can't say I'm a fan either. I like the recent development she got, but I'd rather see her be relevant in other ways not just concerning Naruto. People complain that Sakura is only relevant when it comes to Sasuke, but in Hinata's case it's even worse, since every piece of development she got was somehow tied to naruto (she still acts more like a heroine than sakura though). I would like for Kishi to show us Hinata in other contexts rather than the romance subplot. At this point I'd say Ino > both Sakura and Hinata.


----------



## Undead (Jan 28, 2013)

1/10 She's on my shit list with Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Obito. 

Her obsessive stalking over somebody who barely notices her in the first place is annoying. Don't like her shy girl persona that took forever to develop to something slightly past that. She's just not my kind of character, and find her irritating.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10

The Empress


----------



## Dominus (Jan 28, 2013)

Paragon said:


> 1/10 She's on my shit list with Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Obito.
> 
> Her obsessive stalking over somebody who barely notices her in the first place is annoying. Don't like her shy girl persona that took forever to develop to something slightly past that. She's just not my kind of character, and find her irritating.




Dude, it's like you read my mind


----------



## -JT- (Jan 28, 2013)

5/10

I just find her incredibly bland. Saying that, she used to be one of my favourite characters in Part 1, so I guess those residual feelings stop her from getting a lower score.


----------



## Jamibu (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10 for me. I've always loved her character and her development(especially this recent arc) throughout the manga from what little panel time she had. She always had a positive aura whenever she appeared IMHO.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2013)

-JT- said:


> 5/10
> 
> I just find her incredibly bland. Saying that, she used to be one of my favourite characters in Part 1, so I guess those residual feelings stop her from getting a lower score.



What did you like in part 1 that disappeared in part 2 ?


----------



## Zeky (Jan 28, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Her character growth alone makes me give her 10/10.
> 
> She turned from a girl who couldn't even talk and fight for her sake to a young woman who can save her loved one several times and stand against villains above her level.
> 
> That's some real cool shit there.





This. 10/10


----------



## Iamacloud (Jan 28, 2013)

I predict a polarized poll...


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10 she's a good character, her design, her personality, she's a tough cookie


----------



## Sora (Jan 28, 2013)

7/10
she's better than Sakura but it's not that hard to better than her


----------



## Iamacloud (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10

For coming so far from the shy, timid little girl she used to be, that she gave an inspirational speech in front of the hero and entire alliance, acting as a leader in this war.

For her hard work, her courage and determination.

For her still growing faith in her own self.

For the Hina-slap (tm).

For making Naruto man up.

It took a while to see Hinata in part 2, but it's been worth the wait. I like the way Kishi is developing her.


----------



## Ria chan (Jan 28, 2013)

She's awesome. 10/10


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10

favorite Naruto girl
it has more to do with looks but oh well, I am not that picky


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 28, 2013)

Good female character that hasn't been proven useless feat-wise. 

9/10


----------



## ReubenBP92 (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10 Shes got great character development. Ive been a Hyuga fan for a while too.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jan 28, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Her obsessive stalking over somebody who barely notices her in the first place is annoying. Don't like her shy girl persona that took forever to develop to something slightly past that. She's just not my kind of character, and find her irritating.



Exaggerating much?

Hinata doesn't stalk all that much. There are only two times where Hinata is seen to do something remotely resembling stalking, and at least one of those times there is an explanation for it.

That time being when she first shows up post-timeskip. That place was Team Kurenai's meeting spot to go on their mission; Hinata was going to show up there whether Naruto came or not. It was a coincedence.

The other time that resembles stalking is right before the timeskip, and in that case, Hinata stays in Konoha and trains her ass off instead of following Naruto out of Konoha. There is no way an obsessive stalker would not follow Naruto out of Konoha, so Hinata is not an obsessive stalker.

And Naruto does notice Hinata literally every time she appears after the Chunin Exam written test, so that argument no longer holds. Shino even complains that Naruto noticed Hinata (and Kiba) right away after such a long absence from Konoha when he himself wasn't recognized. Then there's the most recent chapters where every time Hinata says or does something Naruto turns his eyes in her direction or speaks her name.

And we know Hinata had shown the ability to open herself up and speak with more confidence as early as the Proud Failure speech. And since the Pain arc her stutter has all but disappeared except in very few instances which show, very realistically, that speech impedements never completely go away.

Ultimately, most complaints towards Hinata exaggerate her flaws to unbearable levels that aren't present in canon or quickly develop past them.


----------



## Lezu (Jan 28, 2013)

10. She's just awesome pek


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> What did you like in part 1 that disappeared in part 2 ?



Neji fans are naturally jealous of Hinata.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> What did you like in part 1 that disappeared in part 2 ?





Rios said:


> Neji fans are naturally jealous of Hinata.



What Rios said. Neji is sub par to Hinata in every way so it's only natural.


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2013)

lolz we all know who is gonna be the next Hyuuga ruler even if Mr. Stuck up was still alive


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 28, 2013)

I gave Hinata a 7/10 rating.

By tomorrow i will be crucified by fellow Hinata fans.
And Seto Kaiba will come to my rescue.


----------



## HashiramaUchiha (Jan 28, 2013)

8/10 
Is pretty important to the story, has a decent design and has an alright personality.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 28, 2013)

1/10.

She's better than before, but I still don't like her at all.


----------



## Darkhope (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10 for me. I love her.


----------



## Arisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> Exaggerating much?
> 
> Hinata doesn't stalk all that much. There are only two times where Hinata is seen to do something remotely resembling stalking, and at least one of those times there is an explanation for it.
> 
> ...



Funny, Hinata was never a stalker in the manga. Naruto is a ninja for God's sake he would immediately notice someone is following him. Stalking wouldn't even work on him. 
She recently become less shy and more confident but it's not enough. No matter how much she would change and how much her character would get developed...


----------



## Sticherus (Jan 28, 2013)

Love her, she's my favorite character. 10/10.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2013)

-JT- said:


> What Rios said. Neji is sub par to Hinata in every way so it's only natural.



Sorry, I like both equally.

Neji because of the badassery.

Hinata because of the chara devlopment, her personnality and Hyuuga look.


----------



## kuruizaki (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10.



Iamacloud said:


> I predict a polarized poll...


Can i give you a 10/10 also?


----------



## Daxter (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll never understand what fuels Hinata's passionate fandom, and what it is founded on besides ships, if that's possible. (Actually looking at things... I fear there is no such thing...)

That said, she was my favourite of the K12 females in part 1 (which I suppose isn't saying a _whole_ lot). Even with what some people all 'stalking tendencies' I saw her as a character with potential. I'm rather a Hyuuga fan as well, and so her abilities past and present, like Neji's, are some of my favourites.

I gave her a 5, because while I don't hate her at all, she hasn't done anything of much interest for me, despite what others might say about 'development'. When she finds goals outside Naruto, or saves her friends, or does something inspirational at all, her points will go up again for me.


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I'll never understand what fuels Hinata's passionate fandom, and what it is founded on besides ships, if that's possible. (Actually looking at things... I fear there is no such thing...)



Its simple. I want a submissive girl like her as a girlfriend.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 28, 2013)

Rios said:


> Its simple. I want a submissive girl like her as a girlfriend.



Sense, now I see it.

Guess I like it rough.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jan 28, 2013)

Iamacloud said:


> I predict a polarized poll...



Just wait until immortal gets around to Sakura....then you will see what a polarized voting poll really looks like.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 28, 2013)

I am still waiting for Hinata to have a individual fight against someone like Tobi or something. And make a impact like Rock Lee did with the kick on Madara.
Only that she uses Twin Lion Fist.

Or perhaps in combo with the 64 palm technique that Neji did on Naruto.


What i need: her to do well with Twin Lion fist alone, and pose a real threat to Tobi or Madara or their plans.
Then Hinata will go from 7 to 8 or 9/10 for me. Her using palm technique with Kyubi doesn't qualify as a "individual feat" as she received help. And everyone who received Kyubi chakra became much stronger...

None the less 7/10 is a good rating given by me.

What would be over the top and crazy:
Her using Twin Lion fist with 64 palm.
If she did exaxctly this then it will symbolize her self affirmation.


----------



## Alita (Jan 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> 10/10 for Hinata !
> 
> She's useful
> She's beautiful
> ...


Coulden't have said it better myself.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> 10/10 for Hinata !
> 
> She's useful
> She's beautiful
> ...


FIXED for everyone


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 28, 2013)

1/10
+1 for bangs


----------



## NW (Jan 28, 2013)

Great character. She's one of the few that Kishi hasn't turned to shit.

10/10 easily. A nice amount of development.


----------



## ch1p (Jan 28, 2013)

Never thought I'd be voting for anything but 1.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 28, 2013)

8/10 

I like her a-lot, but I'm sure she can be better at the same time


----------



## Evolution (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10 I love her. She is my favorite Naruto girl.
And I agrre with everything *Yagami1211* said.


----------



## RCG Returns (Jan 28, 2013)

10 out of 10!!!! Hinata is a princess!


----------



## Kurama (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10

She's just BAWSS like that.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2013)

6/10, she's better then every other Rookie girl aside from Ino.


----------



## gershwin (Jan 28, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I gave her a 5, because while I don't hate her at all, she hasn't done anything of much interest for me, despite what others might say about 'development'. When she finds goals outside Naruto, or saves her friends, or does something inspirational at all, her points will go up again for me.


This so much.

I think its crazy to give her high score in comparison with other characters who had much more development. Recent chapters cemented what i feared the most -  she was established as character that can`t and will never exist outside Naruto/romance and its incredibly frustrating. I like her but i can`t consider what is going on as a decent development.  Giving her 7/10 and thats being generous.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jan 28, 2013)

gershwin said:


> This so much.
> 
> I think its crazy to give her high score in comparison with other characters who had much more development. Recent chapters cemented what i feared the most -  she was established as character that can`t and will never exist outside Naruto/romance and its incredibly frustrating. I like her but i can`t consider what is going on as a decent development.  Giving her 7/10 and thats being generous.



Well it suppose to be popularity poll. Why character is popular is secondary thing.
But even as hardcore fan I didn't expected so many 10.


----------



## Lovely (Jan 28, 2013)

Personally I would rate her an 8 out of 10. She's a great character that shows impressive confidence when put in dire/serious situations. Her overall personality is sweet as well, and I don't have much to complain about regarding Hinata. 

For all of this she doesn't have the type of personality that usually draws me in, though I can see her potential.


----------



## Arisu (Jan 28, 2013)

This lowest ratings should also count into her popularity. Someone that dislikes her or doesn't care bothers enough to vote. I don't even bother to vote for characters I don't care for


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 28, 2013)

This picture isn't perfect. Some would say it's horrible.
But...i love the expression that the picture shows of Hinata.

How she has her eyes activated and watching over Naruto.
And those eyes...

Sad eyes.


I wonder what went through her head at that exact moment.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> This picture isn't perfect. Some would say it's horrible.
> But...i love the expression that the picture shows of Hinata.
> 
> How she has her eyes activated and watching over Naruto.
> ...



Something like. "If nobody moves, I'm going."


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 28, 2013)

Solid 8, and that is saying a lot about Hinata for me.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> Solid 8, and that is saying a lot about Hinata for me.


Rating varies from person to person.

Some Hinata fans give out 10/10.
I give out 7/10.

Where 8/10 is 7/10 for me.

8/10 is generally good. However my rating says 7/10 is "good".


Overall if Hinata performs well on her own with Twin Lion Fist, she will go up to 8.5/10. And 8.5 is "a great character".


----------



## Plague (Jan 28, 2013)

I love Hinata! 10/10


----------



## Athruz (Jan 28, 2013)

She's so cuuuuuute.
Just my type, you know. Always fell for gals like her.
In that aspect, she was kind of a reason i got into the series. She isn't THAT great to date, but always had some meaning to me. And Hyuga fighting style is epic.
Controlled by some unknown weird entity (maybe Jashin) i've shipped ItaHina and KisaHina a long time...god knows why 

But really, she's meant for Naruto and he is for her. The story has developed that way and i'm grateful. 
10/cute


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jan 28, 2013)

I give her a nine. But that's only because I don't give "tens" to any character. I love her personality.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jan 28, 2013)

She's pretty cool. 7/10


----------



## Deana (Jan 28, 2013)

I give her a ten.  She is one of my favorite characters in this manga.


----------



## Silver (Jan 28, 2013)

9/10 she's cute


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 28, 2013)

Her character revolves too much around Naruto and she doesn't have much going for her besides that. Shes had a few good moments in the series and I like her as a member of team Kurenai but outside of that shes a bore. I gave her a 5/10.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 28, 2013)

10 on 10.
I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge fan of her. seriously she be mah gurl. I'm glad she aint the stalker-weirdo she used to be and her recent growth made me love her more. 
King H.


----------



## 8 (Jan 28, 2013)

i thought hinata was more hated. but i'm pleasantly surprised to see her do so well in the poll. its one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 28, 2013)

Holy shit 

The number of 10s 

6/10


----------



## LesExit (Jan 28, 2013)

She's the only character I would give a 10/10 besides maybe Tonton (theres something about that pig >u>)


----------



## Iamacloud (Jan 28, 2013)

I guess it does help that Hinata just had her best moment yet in the manga just before the poll comes up. 

Hard to hate her for the shy, unassertive little girl she used to be when she acts as a leader, providing a clutch inspirational moment in this most important battle, in front of almost the entire alliance.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 28, 2013)

Iamacloud said:


> I guess it does help that Hinata just had her best moment yet in the manga just before the poll comes up.
> 
> Hard to hate her for the shy, unassertive little girl she used to be when she acts as a leader, providing a clutch inspirational moment in this most important battle, in front of almost the entire alliance.


Though its not hard to dislike her fans who severely overblow every single aspect of her character.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jan 28, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Though its not hard to dislike her fans who severely overblown every single aspect of her character.



I agree with you, SOME of her fans put her on a pedestal errtime.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 28, 2013)

8/10

I love her character and the potential she has, but I'm disappointed she doesn't get more development outside her relationship with Naruto.


----------



## eluna (Jan 28, 2013)

10 she is my favorite character and she deserves the best


----------



## Immortal (Jan 28, 2013)

Damn. In 6 hours Hinata already has the most 10s and votes so far in the polls lol.


----------



## freeforall (Jan 28, 2013)

hell yeah 10/10


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 28, 2013)

Hinata,

A great character that even with only a handful appearances still managed to be one of the most loved characters of the series.

A characters that once started as a shy little girl with major self esteem issues ended up as a confident young women with courage and determination. 

The character that managed to TnJ with the best of them since halfway part 1. And on top of that TnJ'ed the very inventor of the TnJ.

A girl that fights with an ancient fighting style that include things such as, a one _touch_ kill, a force push, a rotating energy barrier and two giant legendary Shisa heads made out of pure energy. 

The girl that supported and looked up to the main character since the very beginning and is willing to defend and fight with him to the death against anyone and anything. Such as a person she witnessed completely destroying her village with one attack and the very embodiment of destruction.

That is Hinata and and so much more. 

And it's why she will always be one of my personal highest rated characters in fiction.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 28, 2013)

Big fan , 10/10
Haha this went over well


----------



## 민찬영 (Jan 28, 2013)

1/10

She's the most overrated character.


----------



## sssssss (Jan 28, 2013)

Whoa. Never thought she's that popular. Must be for dem shippers' overwhelming numbers  Also does help that she's got her bright (if not brightest) moments in recent chapters. Anyway, I'm surprised.
I'd give her 6. I've never been a fan of archetypal for japanese culture shy submissive girls (that archetype, what's its name... some dere), and Hinata is not an exception. Although I can understand her feelings as a girl, I generally find her love for Naruto bit boring, just not my cup of tee, I guess. That said, her character is quite realistic, and Kishi did nice with the latest development of her. There's also nothing really you can hate about her as a person, she's just nice and polite. In addition, I like her design. So 6/10.

She's much better than Sakura anyway (alas, as it shouldn't be like that since Sakura is the main female character, not Hinata). Shame on you, Kishi.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jan 28, 2013)

9/10 My favorite female in the entire manga. Her personality is great; like a tempered flame, she can exhibit great strength without compromising her kindness. Her development as a character was excellent; she went from the reserved, mild-mannered little girl wracked with anxieties to the noble and heroic warrior women who isn't afraid of sacrificing herself for the one she loves or slapping said loved one for their own good. 

The way she radiates kindness and generosity and has nothing but good will for others, combined with her adorable shyness is just memorizing, and I find that individuals with her specific character traits are some of the most admirable. To top it all off, she's absolutely gorgeous, and her relationship with the main character is my preferred. How can I give her anything less than a 9.


----------



## Plague (Jan 28, 2013)

sakutonaru said:


> 1/10
> 
> She's the most overrated character.



Lmfao XD Just look at your set! We all know why you *REALLY* voted 1/10


----------



## 민찬영 (Jan 28, 2013)

K fly.


----------



## CalmPurple (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10. She is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Seiji (Jan 28, 2013)

Not really fan of hers, but she's better than the other female characters in the series for me.

8/10.


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautifully put,* Deathgun*! Hinata's underlying strength of spirit and her ability to see through to the heart and soul of Naruto and recognize his worth from childhood on has made her one of my favorite characters from day one of following this story. So great to see her coming into her own at last!

10/10


----------



## Daxter (Jan 28, 2013)

Plague said:


> Lmfao XD Just look at your set! We all know why you *REALLY* voted 1/10



It's no different than every NH set holder voting 10 though, is it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10 because I like her.

Reasoning: As I said in another thread, I'm only voting in polls about characters that I like. Less thought involved.


----------



## Veo (Jan 28, 2013)

I think she's the most lovable creature of the manga, and absolutely cute. I love how she cares about Naruto <3

10/10


----------



## xfsHime (Jan 28, 2013)

Favourite female in the series.
I love her development, she's really changed since her first appearence.
+bonus points for dat slap
10/10


----------



## Squifurgie (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10

I like her a lot. I wish I had a cute Hyūga girl stocking me. I am pretty sure I would have the brains to notice her and actually make something happen.


----------



## santanico (Jan 29, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> I agree with you, SOME of her fans put her on a pedestal errtime.



Fans of all characters do that shit


----------



## CARNAGE98 (Jan 29, 2013)

10/10 - lately she has gotten some development (hopefully it continues), finally growing out of her shell and getting in on the action, character design alright, personality not really annoying like some, honest, gotten Naruto out of a jam (or at least tried) twice and because I'm a Naruhina fan, so gonna be a little bias myself XD.


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 29, 2013)

From what I've seen with friends/family who've watched the show, she's consistently adored, and IMO with good reason. Even before the pain arc and now 615 which basically cement her as one of the more sympathetic and inspiring characters on the show. 10 for being an inspiration to us all. Rock on, Hinata.


----------



## Rashman (Jan 29, 2013)

Hinata is not perfect, but she is still a great character with very good development.

While her development revolves around naruto, it still shows just how far hinata has come as a character. This is very interesting because back in part one, a lot of people would never have imagined hinata would have to confidence to stand up to characters like pain and obito. This is the same girl that could barely say a sentence to naruto without stammering, now she is bitch slapping him and talking to him as an equal even though she is nowhere near as strong as naruto lol

9/10


----------



## Kankurette (Jan 29, 2013)

Due to recent events in the manga, I'm giving her a 7 (and I'm an NS fan, not all of us hate her and can actually appreciate her outside of pairings). She's one of the more developed rookies, definitely. Hated her at first, but have warmed to her over the past couple of years.




Rios said:


> Its simple. I want a submissive girl like her as a girlfriend.


What gives you the impression she's submissive? Just because she's quiet does not make her a doormat.


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2013)

Kankurette said:


> What gives you the impression she's submissive? Just because she's quiet does not make her a doormat.



Sorry, I dont read any fanfiction


----------



## ?clair (Jan 29, 2013)

1/10. Why? She's overrated, and has a very bland and overused theme: a big breasted girl with a shy personality and a huge crush on the main protagonist. Not my thing, nope. Her constant 'Naruto-kun's are even worse than Sakura's 'Sasuke-kun's, and that's saying something. 

I would add more, but I wouldn't want to, ahem, enrage her overly sensitive fandom.


----------



## Nao (Jan 29, 2013)

9/10 cute person and her heart is in the right place.


----------



## kuruizaki (Jan 29, 2013)

ziemiak11 said:


> Well it suppose to be *popularity poll*. Why character is popular is secondary thing.


*DITTO.*
the thread series is basically _how much you like a character_ -  which _may or may not_ involve astounding logic and detail.



starr said:


> Fans of all characters do that shit


amen.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 29, 2013)

6/10

Hinata is a likable character for me. I like her character development where she was shy and quiet for the most of the times to this Hinata that never goes back to her words. I never would imagine Hinata fighting with characters like Pain or Obito. I hope to see more developement from her when it comes to her clan, maybe be the next clan leader.  I also wish to see more goal(s) from her that doesn't involve Naruto. I like the design especially in part 2.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

I understand where people are coming from when they say Hinata needs to unattatch from Naruto and show that she has her own dreams.

Me on the other hand gave her 7/10 because she hasn't displayed something great by herself. Such as Kaiten or Twin Lion Fist(perfected).

I hope though that Kishimoto doesn't forget about Hinata. Remember guys, Hinata was cast away by his father as the heir to Hyuuga clan. 
And this doesn't explain why Hinata is shy (because she was shy as kid too) but...it explains why Hinata at early age was insecure about herself.

Let me provide insight, and i hope those of you reading this will reply back to me:
Because of what Gaara's father did, Gaara lived a life of hatred and killing others. Yashimaru lied to Gaara (as ordered by Gaara's father)

"Your mother didn't give you the name out of love. She gave you the name so that people would remember her hate for this world, so that her hate would not die. Gaara, someone who lives for himself only".

And since then, Gaara was on a killing spree. Feeling that he needed to kill people to fill in the empty gap where love should have been. The love of a mother.
Hinata experiences similar (but not as major) trauma. Her father gave up on believing in her abilities. And thus Hinata were affected. She is afterall the daughter of Hyuuga Hiashi, a man of authority. So her insecurity was not a normal thing.


If you read between the lines when it comes to Hinata's story, you will realize Hinata's dream MUST BE to be the heir of Hyuuga clan. For one, she wants to be useful to Naruto because  she loves him. This comes from the trauma where her father didn't deem her useful enough to be the heir.


And we still haven't had a father-daughter moment with Hiashi regretting how he gave up on Hinata. So i really hope it will come soon, and Hiashi acknowledges Hinata. 



Her is my PROBABLY flawed fanfiction that occours when Hiashi is dying:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hiashi is wounded
Hinata: Father!!!
Hiashi: Hinata...there is something...*cough*
Hinata: Sakura!
*Sakura rushes to aid*
Hiashi: Stop, it's already to late. Listen now...
Hinata: T IS NOT! NOT YOU AS WELL...
Hiashi's thoughts: i can't live longer. 
Hiashi tells a Hyuuga clan to extract his memory. 
The member of the clan does this, and shortly Hiashi is dead without having told Hinata what he had on his mind.


All of sudden the Hyuuga clan member performs a genjutsu. And the perspective changes to Hinata. She was crying and in shock, but now she is seeing a boy that resemblances Neji. 

She sees how the boy struggles in the academy. He fails the academy many times, despite his bloodline (Hyuuga).
After he fails graduation test, he leaves the academy with a depressed look.

Memory changes, and now Hinata sees a blue haired female and the same boy. He has grown. The location seems to be a battlezone. There is only one enemy, however he's strong. 
For a moment the boy is caught off guard, resulting in the blue haired girl protecting him. 

Memory change again, and we see the two now in a place, a hospital?, and the boy is looking at a scar the girl has received in middle of her chest. a vertical scar. The girl says "It's just a scar" with a cheerful mindset, but the boy turns his back, stops for a moment, and leaves.

Memory changes, we see the boy training very hard. And demonstrating the result: great power. A jutsu called "Kaiten".

Memory changes again, the couple seen before in the memory flashbacks are now together, and they are once again in a hospital. A child has been born.
The father eagerly demands the right to name the child. "Hinata" he names her.

WORK IN PROGRESS 







P.S Gaara becoming Kazekage symbolized that people love him. In beginning people were afraid of or hated him.


----------



## Orochimariu (Jan 29, 2013)

I hovered between 9 and 10. Finally I gave her 10 for one reason: Her fight against Pain (anime version) was one of my favourite fights (if not my favourite one) in the whole series. She was the only one who had the guts to at least try to help Naruto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Damn. In 6 hours Hinata already has the most 10s and votes so far in the polls lol.



Hinata's the first major character and she recently had a lot of panel-time. It should be expected.



WhiteWolf said:


> I understand where people are coming from when they say Hinata needs to unattatch from Naruto and show that she has her own dreams.
> 
> Me on the other hand gave her 7/10 because she hasn't displayed something great by herself. Such as Kaiten or Twin Lion Fist(perfected).
> 
> ...



I don't know if I'm bad at reading between the lines or what, but this has never seemed to be anything but secondary to her (in fact, how often has it ever even been implied?). All her development revolves around Naruto.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hinata's the first major character and she recently had a lot of panel-time. It should be expected.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm bad at reading between the lines or what, but this has never seemed to be anything but secondary to her (in fact, how often has it ever even been implied?). All her development revolves around Naruto.


It hasn't been implied.

But Hinata and her father have not had a closure. 
Take the closure Gaara and his father had. 
Or the closure all other people had, such as Tsunade and her love.
or Chouji's development.

Hinata becoming leader of Hyuugas will symbolize her success in life. It hasn't been implied Hinata wants to be the leader of clan, but she has been depressed over losing the heir title.


And according to databook Hinata wants a match against her father.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 29, 2013)

6/10

She's an impressive young Kunoichi, but not exactly the kind of character I generally like.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 29, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> It hasn't been implied.
> 
> But Hinata and her father have not had a closure.
> Take the closure Gaara and his father had.
> ...



Well, it looks like Hinata managed to get aknowleged by her father to some degree.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2013)

By far my favourite kunoichi and my 5th favourite character overall. 10/10


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 29, 2013)

She deserves 10/10!

Hinata has stood up against strong opponents to near death! Her speech to Naruto in chapter 615 was epic that even countered Obito's words.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 29, 2013)

Big fan and I love her. A Big Perfect 10!

10/10


----------



## Sora (Jan 29, 2013)

damn I had no idea she was this popular


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 29, 2013)

As far as the west is concerned she is one of the best characters of the series for a long time. 

And Japan is starting to dig her more too lately .


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 29, 2013)

Going with the flow and gonna give her 10/10


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, I didn't expect this much 10s....


----------



## Undead (Jan 29, 2013)

Sora said:


> damn I had no idea she was this popular


Unfortunately. 


Moon~ said:


> Well, I didn't expect this much 10s....


Me either.


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2013)

You can always make a bunch of dupes to down vote


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

10/10 Always.


----------



## takL (Jan 29, 2013)

10/10 i love her personality and oppai


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 29, 2013)

Too bad this will never be an Uchiha thread 

It will cause a shitstorm and many 1's.


----------



## Ghost Rider LSOV (Jan 29, 2013)

My favorite female in the series. ^_^

10/10


----------



## Iamacloud (Jan 29, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> Too bad this will never be an Uchiha thread
> 
> It will cause a shitstorm and many 1's.



Almost every characters will get a poll, some already have (A-H), look at the compilation thread for links.


----------



## Ayana (Jan 29, 2013)

1/10
Because without Naruto she has no reason to exist, all she can do is blush, stutter and think about Naruto. Plus her recent "development" reminds me of a bad fanfic.


----------



## Sora (Jan 29, 2013)

Iamacloud said:


> Almost every characters will get a poll, some already have (A-H), look at the compilation thread for links.



she means a poll with an Uchiha character will never have as much 10s and little 1s as this one
the Uchiha have a huge fandom but also have alot of haters


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2013)

And thats why you should feed the poor Uchihas all your 10s. The world is already harsh enough for them, there is no need for more hatred


----------



## Sora (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with Rios
an Uchiha must win the poll this time!


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

10/*OPPAI *gangnam style


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll even give Obito and Itachi 10s to make this happen.


----------



## Ailuro (Jan 29, 2013)

She's certainly becoming a confident and strong kunoichi. She gets points for that. Too bad her entire development is centric to one character only. I don't understand how a character who had such a vast background ended up with only one of their prominent trait expanded on.

I have nothing against her dedication towards Naruto, except for the fact it's the only thing she has. What happened to her heir responsibility? Her father's approval? I know she has the latter, but I don't know her thoughts about it. When I try to understand her from a non-Naruto point of view I know very little of her.

Would also love to see her show confidence without needing a Naruto pick-me-up. To me, if she shows she can be strong without him, that's real confidence.

4/10


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ailuro said:


> She's certainly becoming a confident and strong kunoichi. She gets points for that. Too bad her entire development is centric to one character only. I don't understand how a character who had such a vast background ended up with only one of their prominent trait expanded on.
> 
> I have nothing against her dedication towards Naruto, except for the fact it's the only thing she has. What happened to her heir responsibility? Her father's approval? I know she has the latter, but I don't know her thoughts about it. When I try to understand her from a non-Naruto point of view I know very little of her.
> 
> ...



I can be quite deceiving, since the only times we see her is when Naruto is around.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

Rios said:


> I'll even give Obito and Itachi 10s to make this happen.



hinata = paring + boobs = she wins


----------



## Miiami (Jan 29, 2013)

Hinata - Naruto = Who's that chick? 1/10, girl should find something more in her life than Naruto, because it's gettin' sad =/


----------



## Toonz (Jan 29, 2013)

8/10

She alright. Didn't get much show time w/o naruto been in the picture tho.

All these 10's


----------



## Danzio (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn... who would have guessed it, so many people's favorite character even though she is mostly a side character with limited panel time. Though, she is Naruto's future wife which is huge in the shipping world.


6/10.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 29, 2013)

I really didn't think Hinata would get more attention than Gaara >.<


----------



## Danzio (Jan 29, 2013)

Immortal said:


> I really didn't think Hinata would get more attention than Gaara >.<



A travesty . 


Granted Gaara is not a  submissive,  well-endowed girl. Intriguing eyes too..


----------



## KevKev (Jan 29, 2013)

10/10 Interesting character


----------



## Dominus (Jan 29, 2013)

Immortal said:


> I really didn't think Hinata would get more attention than Gaara >.<



I honestly don't know what people see in Hinata...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> I honestly don't know what people see in Hinata...


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> I honestly don't know what people see in Hinata...



Honesty, non-comformity, shyness, gentleness, loyalty, love, strength, development, looks..


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Honesty, non-comformity, shyness, gentleness, loyalty, love, strength, development, looks..



And don't forget:

BEWBS


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> I honestly don't know what people see in Hinata...



This could take forever.

It could be design, powers, cuteness, personnality, revelance, character development or a mix of all.

She doesn't really care about how she looks ( See her clothes and see Ino's for exemple. )

I'm not trying to point you to why some people might like her, merely giving some exemples.



WhiteWolf said:


> And don't forget:
> 
> BEWBS



If you're a chick, this is pretty much a non factor.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> And don't forget:
> 
> BEWBS



I believe looks encompass that.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

On a serious note:
Hinata's kindness attracts me to her character.
Her blue hair.
Her love for Naruto

And in recent times her bad ass technique : Twin Lion Fist.


----------



## Arisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Gooooo Hinata!


----------



## Dominus (Jan 29, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Honesty, non-comformity, shyness, gentleness, loyalty, love, *strength*, development, looks..



Jokes aside, about that "development" everybody is talking about... she hasn't really changed that much she's just able to talk to Naruto without fainting, the thing I don't like about her is that there is nothing that interests her but Naruto and she wasn't able to talk to him for years, she's too shy, too gentle, I just find her annoying there isn't a single thing I like about her.


----------



## Danzio (Jan 29, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> If you're a chick, this is pretty much a non factor.



So if you're a lesbian you shouldn't be considered a chick ?

Kinda harsh, dude. Just saying


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> Jokes aside, about that "development" everybody is talking about... she hasn't really changed that much she's just able to talk to Naruto without fainting, the thing I don't like about her is that there is nothing that interests her but Naruto and she wasn't able to talk to him for years, she's too shy, too gentle, I just find her annoying there isn't a single thing I like about her.



Your loss. 

And about the development: For someone as shy as she is, she has changed emensely in regards to not only Naruto, but her own weakness. Besides, development isn't just change.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 29, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Your loss.
> 
> And about the development: For someone as shy as she is, she has changed emensely in regards to not only Naruto, but her own weakness. Besides, *development isn't just change*.



Then what is it ?


----------



## Danzio (Jan 29, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> _Going gay for a fictional character, I don't know._



Lol, I was obviously kidding before( for a lesbian the boobs would be a factor...nobody said anything about going gay), but I  don't follow your logic here, seriously. Are you implying  a straight person finding a drawing attractive is any better or less weird?

Yeah, it's better to let this one go......


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> Then what is it ?



Well, it can be revelation (like finding out their past, why they are the way they are, etc), bonds (who they become friends with, how they became friends, romantic interests, etc), among other things.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 29, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Well, it can be revelation (like finding out their past, why they are the way they are, etc), bonds (who they become friends with, how they became friends, romantic interests, etc), among other things.



I believe it is the way in which a character changes over time or throughout the course of a fictional story.

But that aside I don't like Hinata and that's not going to change because I usually don't like shy and gentle characters like her.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> I believe it is the way in which a character changes over time or throughout the course of a fictional story.
> 
> But that aside I don't like Hinata and that's not going to change because I usually don't like shy and gentle characters like her.



Yes, you seem to belive that. 


And no worries, I don't dislike you for not liking Hinata. I am not someone that becomes super protective of my favourite characters, I can be friends with people that hate the things I love, as long as they can be friends with someone that likes the things they hate. 

It's your personal taste. 


But you are wrong about the development. It's more then just change.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 29, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Yes, you seem to belive that.
> 
> 
> And no worries, I don't dislike you for not liking Hinata. I am not someone that becomes super protective of my favourite characters, I can be friends with people that hate the things I love, as long as they can be friends with someone that likes the things they hate.
> ...



I see... that's quite mature of you.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 29, 2013)

Well this thread's maturity is progressing in the right direction. 

Sets, pairings, and haturs gon' hate.




Immortal said:


> I really didn't think Hinata would get more attention than Gaara >.<



It's very unfortunate, but 'tis the nature of the fandom beast. I think many of the reasons why Hinata gets so much attention has been mentioned in this thread already. 



Yagami1211 said:


> Going gay for a fictional character, I don't know.



I don't think he was implying they were going gay for fictional characters... 

Lesbians who like bewbs are still chicks and thus bewbs may/could be a factor as it is for straight men, was the point implied, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> I see... that's quite mature of you.



Thank you, and likewise.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 29, 2013)

Danzio said:


> Lol, I was obviously kidding before( for a lesbian the boobs would be a factor...nobody said anything about going gay), but I  don't follow your logic here, seriously. Are you implying  a straight person finding a drawing attractive is any better or less weird?
> 
> Yeah, it's better to let this one go......



I just didn't understand your point, my bad.

Back to more serious business, like voting.

Likewise, hating a character I like does not mean we can't be friend.


----------



## Herpules (Jan 29, 2013)

Hinata threads bring the worst out of people


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> Jokes aside, about that "development" everybody is talking about... she hasn't really changed that much she's just able to talk to Naruto without fainting, the thing I don't like about her is that there is nothing that interests her but Naruto and she wasn't able to talk to him for years, she's too shy, too gentle, I just find her annoying there isn't a single thing I like about her.



Hinatas hobby is pressing flowers. Also according databook her charactr emulates someone whos constantly growing. And her shyness is no more...
Her being gentle is a con?

Thats just hating
...


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

Herpules said:


> Hinata threads bring the worst out of people



This thread is kindergarden material compared to some of the library threads...no, most of the library threads. And the entire telegrams.


----------



## Sirena20 (Jan 29, 2013)

*10/10* I like her design, personality, and growth ..


----------



## Santeira (Jan 29, 2013)

My fav character, always and forever.

Though I have to admit that I don't like her being a pairing fodder. 

I want her to be just a regular fodder. 10/10.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 29, 2013)

9/10.

Not 10 because she wasn't able to do Kaiten or 64 palms.


----------



## lint789 (Jan 29, 2013)

Whoever rates her a 0 isn't being objective, and is probably doing it out of spite to her fans.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

Her valiant effort against Deva Path lands her a ten, and that's without even mentioning her sweet personality and courage against foes much greater than herself. Naruto saved her indeed.

10/10


----------



## αce (Jan 29, 2013)

this thread made me lose faith in humanity
hinata is basically a useless character who mimics everything naruto says
i don't see how she's likeable


----------



## Skeith (Jan 29, 2013)

My favorite character so 10/10.


Now those who hate her I only have one thing to say.



I can understand and respect your choices. What one likes, another hate.


----------



## αce (Jan 29, 2013)

i can understand liking her but what exactly warrants a 10/10
she hasn't done anything


----------



## Skeith (Jan 29, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i can understand liking her but what exactly warrants a 10/10
> she hasn't done anything




She has, but it not how much she does that warrants the 10/10, it how much what she has done that impacted us as readers.


----------



## αce (Jan 29, 2013)

maybe i just don't give enough shits about side charactrs


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 29, 2013)

Dat ass dem titties 

10/10


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 29, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> this thread made me lose faith in humanity
> hinata is basically a useless character who mimics everything naruto says
> i don't see how she's likeable



Safe to say that a decent percentage of the 9s and 10s are only because of her breast size. If she was flat-chested, her average would be significantly lower.


----------



## Magician (Jan 29, 2013)

She's the heroine this series deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Safe to say that a decent percentage of the 9s and 10s are only because of her breast size. If she was flat-chested, her average would be significantly lower.



Not really.


----------



## Silver (Jan 29, 2013)

So many rustled jimmies in here


----------



## xfsHime (Jan 29, 2013)

Herpules said:


> Hinata threads bring the worst out of people



Just wait for the Sakura popularity thread


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jan 29, 2013)

The character is a 6/10. I don't hate her. I don't even dislike her. She is just meh to me. She has good moments but she is rather bland. I don't think many female characters stand out much simply because they are pairing fodder. 

I do have to admit if her alternate self was legal and real I would bang the hell out of her.


----------



## Stormcloak (Jan 30, 2013)

5/10

Don't care for her


----------



## Plague (Jan 30, 2013)

xfsHime said:


> Just wait for the Sakura popularity thread



How I would rate her is, I'd start at a base of 5/10, then factor in the following:

fought Sasori (+2)
lied to Naruto (-2)
tried to kill Sasuke (-1)
had to be rescued twice (-2)
healed some fodder and Hinata (+2)
poisoned her team to see Sasuke alone (-3)
showed up at the ninja alliance (+1)
didn't do anything note worthy (-1)
confessed after Hinata did (-2)
beat some zetsus (+2)

Arriving at a solid 1/10 :|

XD I should just wait til that poll is open. I'll probably be more generous, I promise, cause even she doesn't deserve a 1 XD


----------



## 8Xenon8 (Jan 30, 2013)

Personally, I voted 10/10 because I love her character and development throughout the series. She also reminds me of myself sometimes xD
Something people fail to see, is that even if Hinata did not have a crush on/love Naruto in the first half, it still would have been the same. Admiration is not the same as love, and it's her admiration of Naruto that helped her to change herself for the better.

This is coming from someone who didn't really like her for most of part 1 u-u;

Honestly people, the Manga is called Naruto. Pretty much EVERYTHING in it centres around the influence Naruto has on others, it's not just Hinata >_>;


----------



## TheMeltingApparition (Jan 30, 2013)

8/10

I just wish that she gets to have new moves/jutsus to show off


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 30, 2013)

Rios said:


> I'll even give Obito and Itachi 10s to make this happen.



I even gave 10 to Fugaku  Everyone with Uchiha as last name will get a 10 from me.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Safe to say that a decent percentage of the 9s and 10s are only because of her breast size. If she was flat-chested, her average would be significantly lower.



Overall design would be closer to the reason.
Like Hidan or Sasuke.


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 30, 2013)

If I had to guess I would say Hinata fandom came in 3 waves:

1. "d'aaaaaaw, poor shy stuttering little girl who just wants her crush to notice her" 
2. 'Neji curb-stomps and is curb-stomped in turn' arc. Right there you see exactly the person she is and what she and Naruto are to each other. This was probably the biggest one.
3. Climax of Pain arc.

IIRC the "lol well-endowed Hinata" thing started when Sakura healed her, which co-incided with 3. I wouldn't attribute much of anything to it. Where's the huge fanatical fanbase for Mizukage?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jan 30, 2013)

*Such a sweet, sweet girl pek*


----------



## Mako (Jan 30, 2013)

7/10. I found her character extremely annoying... I'm sorry. But I still do respect Hinata.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> maybe i just don't give enough shits about side charactrs



Exactly the problem with this manga, Shippuden made it so you didn't care about them.

And not everyone would give someone a 9 or a 10 based on tit size, but I'm sure some hormonal clown did that.


----------



## Geisha (Jan 30, 2013)

i like Hinata a lot, so I scored her 8/10. She might be amazing now and her resolve is spectacular but I can't help but resent her a little bit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 30, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Exactly the problem with this manga, Shippuden made it so you didn't care about them.
> 
> And not everyone would give someone a 9 or a 10 based on tit size, but I'm sure some hormonal clown did that.



Actually I'm positive almost nobody would give 9 or 10 based on tit size. I'm positive Hinata will score better than Tsunade, and Tsunade wins in that department.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Actually I'm positive almost nobody would give 9 or 10 based on tit size. I'm positive Hinata will score better than Tsunade, and Tsunade wins in that department.



Unfortunately I can't give the internet that much credit. Out of all the votes, at least one persons motivation was around chest size. Ace just generalized because he doesn't think she deserves the votes, but it's a pretty silly one.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 30, 2013)

AceMyth said:


> IIRC the "lol well-endowed Hinata" thing started when Sakura healed her, which co-incided with 3. I wouldn't attribute much of anything to it. Where's the huge fanatical fanbase for Mizukage?








> Ranking
> TOP 10
> Jiraiya = 9,17
> 
> ...



She had the fifth highest average the last time this poll was ran and that was before she got her war feats. Shes ranked above fucking Orochimaru for christs sake. Hinata meanwhile was ranked #82 last time around.


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, this seems to suggest there's a vibrant and active Mizukage fandom here which barges onto every other thread and goes completely nuts when Mizukage is so much as mentioned in a chapter, whereas Hinata fails to induce that kind of reaction. Now excuse me while I search for the portal back to the universe I came from


----------



## Addams (Jan 30, 2013)

A big 10 for this lady, i just love her fighting style and she's one of the few female characters of this manga that i actually like. (well, Konan, Hinata, Tsunade, Ino, Shizune and that's pretty much it)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2013)

9/10 Mostly because I like how she's transformed. Has her change been drastic, no but you could see that it was happening. 

Plus I crush on her hard, so sue me


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 30, 2013)

9/10

hey there are plenty of anime girls better then Hinata but since this is naruto I think we should cut her a break.

She has went threw quite a good transformation from being a unsure timid girl to a competent soldier.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Jan 30, 2013)

2/10....because I felt bad giving her a 1/10. Why? I have no idea. It's not like I'm going to hurt her non-existent feelings. 

But anyway. Not a fan. Bleeh.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 30, 2013)

Kakashisauce said:


> 2/10....because I felt bad giving her a 1/10. Why? I have no idea. It's not like I'm going to hurt her non-existent feelings.
> 
> But anyway. Not a fan. Bleeh.



This is true for every fiction ever.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 30, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> *Actually I'm positive almost nobody would give 9 or 10 based on tit size*. I'm positive Hinata will score better than Tsunade, and Tsunade wins in that department.



If you re-read the entire thread you will see how wrong you are.

Many people have also admitted she got bonus points for her tits, even if she didn't get a 9/10 from them in the end.


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2013)

We are not reading a book, looks are important too


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2013)

Sora said:


> damn I had no idea she was this popular



U have no possible idea...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 31, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If you re-read the entire thread you will see how wrong you are.
> 
> Many people have also admitted she got bonus points for her tits, even if she didn't get a 9/10 from them in the end.



Ok, I think I didn't make myself perfectly clear.

I meant : "Solely on tit size."

Design is important too, of course.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jan 31, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> *If you re-read the entire thread you will see how wrong you are.*
> 
> Many people have also admitted she got bonus points for her tits, even if she didn't get a 9/10 from them in the end.



Yagami said "almost nobody", that doesn't discount those few that rate her high solely on her physical appearance.


----------



## Addams (Jan 31, 2013)

Rios said:


> We are not reading a book, looks are important too



That's very true. 

The way the characters look, how they dress, it all contributes to add to the manga ambiance and it can be also a way to give elements about a character personality and background without any words.


----------



## Wax Knight (Jan 31, 2013)

9/10

she's come so far in terms of development..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 31, 2013)

Rios said:


> We are not reading a book, looks are important too


Design is important. Shallow things like breast size...not so much.


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2013)

Would you rather have flat chested rat faced women looking at you @ every page?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 31, 2013)

Rios said:


> Would you rather have flat chested rat faced women looking at you @ every page?


If they have good designs and/or personalities I wouldn't mind at all. Something like that would only matter to me if it was pornographic but I'm not much of a breast man.


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2013)

You are one of the weird ones then.


----------



## Fragile (Jan 31, 2013)

I had no idea that Hinata is this popular. 

4/10. Don't like her that much.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 31, 2013)

Boring...3/10.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 31, 2013)

I  think she is very popular but I placed a low number just to troll. I am sorry. I couldnt resist .

Not like you will need that number anyway.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 31, 2013)

Being becoming an extremely overrated character. Also pretty boring. 5-6ish.


----------



## Dark (Jan 31, 2013)

I meant to give her 7 but I don't know why I went for 9. Anyway she isn't bad at all compared to the other heroines.


----------



## sunanogaara307 (Feb 1, 2013)

/10


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

sunanogaara307 said:


> /10



lol perfect


----------



## Keary ♥ (Feb 1, 2013)

6/10. Never been that excited by her or anything she has done, but she is better recently and is a good person.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2013)

My newest ban is just in time over to vote for her.

10/10 for dat Hinata!


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2013)

As a matter of fact I DO like Hinata, she is ok and a good char with pure intentions. However I do not like the fans that she usually has.

They are too easy to troll, waaaay to easy. And that is IRRESISTIBLE.

I am very sorry.


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2013)

Hinata looks like an alien.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> Hinata looks like an alien.



Still one of the 3 hottest girls in Naruto.
And how?
Also 10/10. To the guy that said they are easy troll, you are right. I got banned for... being different.


----------



## Sora (Feb 1, 2013)

imagine if Hinata has more tens than Itachi,Minato,Sasuke,Naruto,Madara,Jiriaya


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sora said:


> imagine if Hinata has more tens than Itachi,Minato,Sasuke,Naruto,Madara,Jiriaya



I can't wait till they do Itachi. That thread will explode! Itachi wankers and haters everywhere even neutrals will get caught in it.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 1, 2013)

I am a itachi nautral, and I will probably vote 10/10 on him as well.


----------



## Plague (Feb 1, 2013)

Sora said:


> imagine if Hinata has more tens than* Itachi*,Minato,*Sasuke*,Naruto,Madara,Jiriaya



I can see how the bolded would get less than 10 hahaha, well, mostly Sasuke


----------



## Herpules (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuck that, Sakura will have the best thread


----------



## -JT- (Feb 1, 2013)

I actually fairly like Sakura but her thread is going to be hilarious


----------



## GrimTwin21589 (Feb 1, 2013)

5 out of 10


----------



## Saturnine (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL why does everyone 10 Hinata! She's like, totally gonna win this poll.


----------



## Addams (Feb 2, 2013)

168 tens, the love is strong with this one.


----------



## Saturnine (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm beginning to think that's only to piss of Sakura fans, what few of them there is.


----------



## 8 (Feb 2, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> LOL why does everyone 10 Hinata! She's like, totally gonna win this poll.


nah. she got 26 1's right now, which is also a record. and there are 2's, 3's, 4's..


----------



## Eternity (Feb 2, 2013)

8 said:


> nah. she got 26 1's right now, which is also a record. and there are 2's, 3's, 4's..



Notice how, with exception of the 1's,  the trends seem to be that she is much more popular than she is hated/disliked. The higher the score, the more people voted.

It's simple statistics, and the trend only deviated at the beginning, at 1's. So my take on it, is that most of the people that voted 1 either did it to piss of those that like her, or have a unhealthy dislike towards shy and quiet women.


----------



## Addams (Feb 2, 2013)

8 said:


> nah. she got 26 1's right now, which is also a record. and there are 2's, 3's, 4's..



For the 1's record just wait for the poll about Sakura.


----------



## Bissen (Feb 2, 2013)

She doesn't mean a lot to me, honestly.

I don't hate her, but I don't think she'd done much great yet, and her fangirlism is getting on my nerves.

4/10


----------



## kuruizaki (Feb 2, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> I'm beginning to think that's only to piss of Sakura fans, what few of them there is.


lol. that's a creative conspiracy theory.

but no.

i also don't get why another character or another character's fans have to be involve in this?


----------



## Addams (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, it's kinda annoying. Know what ? I would like to see for once a conversation about Ino or Hinata for example without the pink monster in it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 2, 2013)

Eternity said:


> It's simple statistics, and the trend only deviated at the beginning, at 1's. So my take on it, is that most of the people that voted 1 either did it to piss of those that like her, or have a unhealthy dislike towards shy and quiet women.


Or they just think shes a pretty generic large breasted shy girl with a crush on the main character and find her boring.


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Or they just think shes a pretty generic large breasted shy girl with a crush on the main character and find her boring.



We only found out she was big breasted from those few panels  it's not like she's flaunting them


----------



## Eternity (Feb 2, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Or they just think shes a pretty generic large breasted shy girl with a crush on the main character and find her boring.



That's what I said, A unhealthy dislike towards shy and quiet women. 

Generic? Shy girl in love with the main character who gradually, over the span of houndreds of chapters, grow and become a strong and loving women that speak up against the main character and take the innitiative for a change. Please show me another series where such a character can be found, seeing as you clearly believe she is generic. And while you are at it, do the same for every other character in Naruto, as well as any other manga you might enjoy reading. 

Big breasted? She had one scene where Kishi show her size, and they werent even that big.

Crush on the main character? Naruto's infatuation with Sakura is a crush. Hinata's love is much deeper, and connect on deeper levels. What other poeple see is their arrogance, and only helps prove my point of unhealthy dislike. 

Boring? If you mean what she has done, then no, she is far from boring. And if you mean her character, then I once again lead you back to the unhealthy dislike towards shy and quite women.

Feel free to discuss opinions with me, but I came to my conclution based on a deviation of statistics.


----------



## Plague (Feb 2, 2013)

I think anyone giving her a 3 or lower are NS fans, 10's are likely NH fans. If you don't care for the character or the pairings, then they should at least be getting a 4. Actually, even that's a bit low. 

If I don't much care I usually give them 5's lol.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 2, 2013)

Plague said:


> I think anyone giving her a 3 or lower are NS fans, 10's are likely NH fans. If you don't care for the character or the pairings, then they should at least be getting a 4. Actually, even that's a bit low.
> 
> If I don't much care I usually give them 5's lol.



That would be the right thing to do. Not caring should be varranted with a 4, 5 or 6, depending on the overall impression, while dislike goes from 4 to 1, and like goes from 6-10. That is how it has been used in surrveys in most places, and that is the most logical way to look at it. 

So yeah, I agree with you.


----------



## AceMyth (Feb 2, 2013)

> Yeah, it's kinda annoying. Know what ? I would like to see for once a conversation about Ino or Hinata for example without the pink monster in it.



Can you imagine a Hinata vs. Ino flame war? Can you really?

There's obviously a reason people keep coming back to the Hinata vs. Sakura thing. And they do; even if you start a discussion strictly about one it's only a matter of time until the other one gets brought up. I won't purport to give you a definitive answer why, but I think it has to do with the series' lack of a proper female lead. 

To get an idea of what I am talking about here, have a look at some traits characteristic of a 'classic' female lead (these are of course not necessary, but they're typical):

- clearly romantically interested in the hero
- the hero is clearly romantically interested in her
- gets lots of panel time consistently throughout the story
- acknowledged as the heroine in the metatext
- plays an instrumental part in the hero's motivation
- is 'special' in some way
- is substantially involved with the main plot
- acts heroically

Ponder that list for a second.

I may be mistaken, but I don't remember it being half as bad before the Pain arc. Back then it was obvious that Hinata's a bit player who won't be doing anything important and Sakura would soon get it together and make strides. For some reason, somewhere along the line Kishi deviated from this obvious course of action. Suddenly Sakura's not that big a part of Naruto's motivation. Suddenly the unrequited love is getting... ambiguous, in all sorts of ways, none of which are in her favor. Suddenly she throws away her biggest connection to the main plot and says, "let the boys sort it out". 

If you look at the poll going on regarding this subject you'll see a lot of people voted "there's no main heroine", which is closer to the truth than fans of either character would like to admit. Both of them are _half_ a heroine right now (give or take), and I can imagine fans of each have very different ideas about which half adds up to be the more _important_ half. Each of the two characters is a reminder of what qualities the other lacks to be a real, proper heroine of the kind she clearly aspires to be. It often seems - and perhaps that's really the case - that each of them _can't have_ those qualities as long as the other is hanging onto them.

I predict that Sakura will be getting hers soon, and we've seen the apex of how far Kishi's willing to debase her in favor of what's supposed to be a minor supporting character. But, one way or the other, given all of the above, I don't think it's too surprising that the two of them are something of a unified conversation subject around here. In-universe they're two comrades and this clash doesn't make any amount of sense, but from the perspective of writing a heroine, in a lot of ways, they're each a mirror image of the other.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 4, 2013)

_Voters: 333. This poll is closed_

It's over


----------



## Seiji (Feb 4, 2013)

More than 300 votes with 176 10's. Wasn't aware Hinata's this popular.


----------



## Addams (Feb 4, 2013)

Almost 53% just of tens, nice.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2013)

Nate River said:


> More than 300 votes with 176 10's. Wasn't aware Hinata's this popular.



If this poll had been 6 weeks ago the numbers all around definitely would have been lower. It came within 3 weeks after her big moment in the manga, so of course it's going to get insane results.


----------



## Addams (Feb 4, 2013)

Or maybe even higher.


----------



## scum of doom (Feb 4, 2013)

Which cunt closed the poll?
wanna vote 10 but friend need to do shit.


----------



## Arisu (Feb 4, 2013)

^LOL



scum of doom said:


> Which cunt closed the poll?
> wanna vote 10 but friend need to do shit.



You were unfortunately a little late 

333 votes is a lot on NF? How's that comparable to characters like Naruto or Sasuke's popularity?


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2013)

C'mno Hinata fans, you should know better than to fall for baiting.

Hinata sure is quite popular


----------



## Sete (Feb 4, 2013)

starr said:


> C'mno Hinata fans, you should know better than to fall for baiting.
> 
> Hinata sure is quite popular



Yep was not expecting so many 10's.
I think the last chapters helped.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 4, 2013)

Mango.


----------



## CARNAGE98 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow can't believe it got this many votes/attention, cool I guess.


----------



## Midaru (Feb 8, 2013)

Hinata: 10/10


----------



## Alexdhamp (Aug 8, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I am still waiting for Hinata to have a individual fight against someone like Tobi or something. And make a impact like Rock Lee did with the kick on Madara.
> Only that she uses Twin Lion Fist.
> 
> Or perhaps in combo with the 64 palm technique that Neji did on Naruto.
> ...


Eerie... It's like you predicted it... 
Kishi not showing us it...yet...is annoying, though.


----------



## Sora (Aug 8, 2013)

seriously.....?


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2013)

Ernie,the nostradamus of NF.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Alexdhamp (Aug 8, 2013)

Revy said:


> Ernie,the nostradamus of NF.





Ernie said:


>


So...WhiteWolf wasn't the first to predict it?


----------

